# The Grimsby ice factory



## Mikeymutt

This was part of a day of exploring with rubex.the sites we did were totally unplanned.we went to check one site but the place was n the middle of restoration.so that was a no go.i tried to think what was in the area then I remembered the ice factory.its a place I have wanted to see for ages and I finally got to see it.upon entry the floor we were on looked a bit dodgy to say the least.

The ice factory n Grimsby was the biggest ice factory in the world at one point.providing ice for the docks.constructed between 1898 and 1901 the factory was in use up to 1990,the site is grade two listed and said to be one of the only of its type left in the country..there is a trust looking after it and they want to restore it.but the place is decorating so much now that it will soon be beyond repair.the ice was produced by steam powered ammonia compressors.these were later replaced with four electrical "four four vertical cylinder ammonia compressors.i have read that these are the only existing compressors of this type left.such a shame they are covered in pigeon poo.


We had just about finished we heard a hello from outside.so we decided to call it a day.we had just got out on the street and walking back to the car when the secca car pulled up beside us.and asked if we had been in the ice factory.then he said you been taking photos,that's ok then ,he was really quite pleasant and sent us on our way and even gave us a wave as we drove past security gate.and I was smiling because I finally saw this beautiful and rarely documented place


----------



## krela

fantastic photos! Shame about all the pigeon poop.


----------



## cogito

This explore is brought to you by the letter "G" for Guano.


----------



## smiler

Fair Play to you Mikey, you get stunning pics, Can't believe Rubex is watering her booze though, I enjoyed it, Thanks


----------



## oldscrote

What an amazing place and what a shame it's been left to deteriorate to such an alarming degree.

there's some interesting history here

A Brief History of the Grimsby Ice Factory - Great Grimsby Ice Factory Trust


----------



## Mikeymutt

oldscrote said:


> What an amazing place and what a shame it's been left to deteriorate to such an alarming degree.
> 
> there's some interesting history here
> 
> A Brief History of the Grimsby Ice Factory - Great Grimsby Ice Factory Trust



That was a very interesting read there oldscrote..thank you


----------



## Sam Haltin

That's a good post. I've heard about the ice factory and wondered if anyone was eventually going to take some photos but I'm glad you did. I feel like taking a wire brush over those engines. The spiral staircase is an antique itself as well as the engines and the reception area.


----------



## Rubex

Fantastic photos Mikeymutt! 



smiler said:


> Fair Play to you Mikey, you get stunning pics, Can't believe Rubex is watering her booze though, I enjoyed it, Thanks



I only put ice in Bailey's Smiler! :laugh:


----------



## Dirus_Strictus

As perhaps one of the few people on here that was in and around this plant quite often when it was operating in the late 60's, it is sad to see the mess it is now in. However it was pretty crap in its latter years and should perhaps be a warning to people who desire to preserve complete industrial plants - without vast amounts of ready cash, these place will just continue to decay. They obviously haven't even got the means to make it pigeon proof. I wish them well, but a silent museum is a very sad reminder of what this place was like when it was servicing the requirements of Grimsby's deep water fishing fleet.


----------



## smiler

Rubex said:


> Fantastic photos Mikeymutt!
> 
> 
> 
> I only put ice in Bailey's Smiler! :laugh:



You drink that muck?!


----------



## Mikeymutt

Thank you all.so glad to have finally done this place..the secca here is a real challenge in itself.


----------



## Bones out

Damn fine report you two..... excellent snaps there.


----------



## Mikeymutt

Bones out said:


> Damn fine report you two..... excellent snaps there.



Thanks Mr bones out..it's much appreciated


----------



## TheNarrator

You wouldn't think this place is listed to look at it! What a sorry state it's in!


----------



## UrbanX

Absolutely stunning set of images mate. Glad to see you've got more than your fair share of industrial porn this weekend after that boiler house  
Brilliant set, and history. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Mikeymutt

UrbanX said:


> Absolutely stunning set of images mate. Glad to see you've got more than your fair share of industrial porn this weekend after that boiler house
> Brilliant set, and history. Thanks for sharing


Thank you Mr x..I certainly have had my fill of industrial..that boiler room was beautiful though


----------



## Crazywolf

those photos are stunning mate, hope you were wearing a mask amongst all that poo :err::err:


----------



## Richard Davies

The 1980s show The Secret Life Of... visited a similar plant in Lowestoft when covering the history of the refrigerator.

 

Watch from 6:15


----------



## HughieD

I keep using the word stunning about your pictures but that is because they are! Love the spiral staircase...fab.


----------



## flyboys90

Superb report and images.


----------



## Potter

Great stuff, and excellent about security


----------



## mrtoby

Lovely stuff mate-I will get this ticked off my list someday....


----------



## jmcjnr

My Dad was a lorry driver usually carrying fish from market to market. This was one of the calls he would make on Humberside. Jim.


----------



## Carlh

A proper treasure of a place. Would be good if they did turn it into something touristy.


----------



## bobby_london

That Spiral stair case though!! *Beautiful*


----------



## Malenis

Great photos & thanks for sharing. My kind of explore!


----------



## Mart61

Great shots. Would love to visit as I live close by. Not sure how to get in tho. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## HughieD

Ha ha...probably the same guy who moved me on today within a minute of arriving and starting to take some externals. Looks like a great place but not sure who is going to come up with the £30m needed to save this historic place.


----------



## Mikeymutt

HughieD said:


> Ha ha...probably the same guy who moved me on today within a minute of arriving and starting to take some externals. Looks like a great place but not sure who is going to come up with the £30 needed to save this historic place.



Gutted yiu could not get in hughie.I have heard of a quite a few have been moved on in mins.that's why I was shocked we got in and out with secca just looking for us as we were walking back to the car.


----------



## HughieD

Mikeymutt said:


> Gutted yiu could not get in hughie.I have heard of a quite a few have been moved on in mins.that's why I was shocked we got in and out with secca just looking for us as we were walking back to the car.



You really did well with this place. Secca guy was really nice but on me in seconds! This place is fascinating and apparently the only one of its type in the whole of the UK. Will post my few external shots from distance shortly...


----------

